# Need Help



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Hi, 

just today when i went and check on my tanks, i found some white dot on all my feeder goldfish. its inside my 55, just when i was planning on moving my red belly to the 55, this happen.

i dont know what it is but i have a good feeling its ICH. i was using these feeder to cycle my 55. 

what should i do? do i still move my red into the 55, will it harm my red?
any help would be great.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Kinda sounds like ick a pet store should have a treatment for it. And if its ick it could spread to your red if you put him in there. Also I've heard feeder fish aren't always heathy when you bought them.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

yes its ick, just did a search on it.


i knew i should of turn on the heater, since it was so hot here for the pass days, i didnt plug in my heater since. 

what i did so far is remove all the feeder, i dont feel like buying any treatment for it. i was thinking maybe i should just remove all the water in the tank and remove all the rock, wash it under tap water and redo everything all over again, even the cycling part.
im not in a hurry to move my red to a bigger tank but the faster it is, the better.

question: if i do plan on re-doing the tank will that remove the ick from the tank?
or do i have to treat it still???

i have to head to work, so ill be back to check on this. hoply ill get some fast reply.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I think that should do it just make sure you wash everything really good but do not use soaps etc. Ick is caused by stress has someone been tapping on the glass maybe temp change etc?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

i never got the heater plug in, but i dont think it matter since goldfish can live in cold water. 

ill just suck up all the water, wash my rocks, filter hose, air stone, and see what happen. 

another question, how will u know if the ick is gone or not?
is there any way u can tell? 

this is the first time i see ick on my fish, and it just have to be the goldfish, HA!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> i never got the heater plug in, but i dont think it matter since goldfish can live in cold water.
> 
> ill just suck up all the water, wash my rocks, filter hose, air stone, and see what happen.
> 
> ...


no dont start over you dont have to removing the fish is good ich has to have a fish to live on or it will die also plug the heater in and crank it up id say around 85 atleast as ich cant survive in warmer water from what ive been told. Just dont put any fish in for atleast two weeks. Its going to be easier and take less time than cycling the tank again. find something you can use to keep your biological going or you will end up having to cycle the tank again. I know there are ammonia products out there for cycling a tank. It should work. id wait for advice from other people to confirm what i have said but until then i would wait and not start tearing down the tank.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> no dont start over you dont have to removing the fish is good ich has to have a fish to live on or it will die also plug the heater in and crank it up id say around 85 atleast as ich cant survive in warmer water from what ive been told. Just dont put any fish in for atleast two weeks. Its going to be easier and take less time than cycling the tank again. find something you can use to keep your biological going or you will end up having to cycle the tank again. I know there are ammonia products out there for cycling a tank. It should work. id wait for advice from other people to confirm what i have said but until then i would wait and not start tearing down the tank.


thats wat i did, plug in the heater, right now its at 80-85.
i remove all the feeder, which imma probly throw them down the pipe since it wont be good for food anymore. 

im thinking maybe ill just treat the tank for atleast 3 days or so. but ill wait n see what other think i should do.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> thats wat i did, plug in the heater, right now its at 80-85.
> i remove all the feeder, which imma probly throw them down the pipe since it wont be good for food anymore.
> 
> im thinking maybe ill just treat the tank for atleast 3 days or so. but ill wait n see what other think i should do.


flushing them is never a good idea you could always offer them up to someone as a snack for a turtle or something like that. Ive come to realize feeders are not the way to cycle a tank they are kept in horrible conditions and can carry lots of different diseases.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> flushing them is never a good idea you could always offer them up to someone as a snack for a turtle or something like that. Ive come to realize feeders are not the way to cycle a tank they are kept in horrible conditions and can carry lots of different diseases.


i wanna tear it down too but carrying it to the sink just to clean it, is going to take forever since its big too. im not that big of a person.

as far as the feeder goes, i dont think anyone want them. since they carry ick already.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> i wanna tear it down too but carrying it to the sink just to clean it, is going to take forever since its big too. im not that big of a person.
> 
> as far as the feeder goes, i dont think anyone want them. since they carry ick already.


they cant transmit them to turtles tho or other animals


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> they cant transmit them to turtles tho or other animals


i got 2 snapping turtles, if u say so ill treat and feed them to my turtles.

i got a question, most ppl will use hospital tank to treat the ick right? but what happen to the other tank, their real home? dont u have to treat that tank also to make sure there no ick floating in the tank?

am i right or wrong, NO fish = ick will die ??? since ick need a body to live on.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> i got 2 snapping turtles, if u say so ill treat and feed them to my turtles.
> 
> i got a question, most ppl will use hospital tank to treat the ick right? but what happen to the other tank, their real home? dont u have to treat that tank also to make sure there no ick floating in the tank?
> 
> am i right or wrong, NO fish = ick will die ??? since ick need a body to live on.


Im reading into it right now but everything im reading is saying ich shouldn't affect a trutle but there is no deffinite yes or no so maybe do a little research into it but i highly doubt that it will affect the turtle I feed rosies, commets, and guppies to my snapper all the time and he is fine he is going back to the river here in a few days. Another thing i forgot to mention is you can bring the salt way up in your tank just make sure you get it all out before adding any fish. The ich cant survive with a high specific gravity. If you are worried about it costing a lot you can actually use certain kinds of sidewalk salt cant remember the name of the stuff we use at work but it is pure sea salt they sell it at wallmart in a bright blue bag. The hospital tank is supposed to be for issolating the fish that are really sick as they are more likely to spread the disease and that some medications can apperently mess with your biological filtration. Its also that if you have inverts, scaleless fish, or plants some medications can kill these. But i have also wondered the same thing about the other tank. I have always just treated my big tank and never used any real harmfull chemicals. Ive only had ich once when i was first starting up and used salt and heat to kill it and i havn't had it since all my fish are safe in warmer water so i keep it at 81 degrees all the time it can help prevent/fight ich at those temps. I also use a low dose of aquarium salt which doesn't seem to bother my scaleless fish to much.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

just rinsing stuff wouldn't necessarily get all the ich off. I think you'd have to kill the tank with bleach or maybe boiling water. But leaving the tank fishless for longer than ich's life-cycle should stop any more active ich. So would treating the tank with a good ich-med for that long or a really high-salt level. 

Cycling with feeders is just asking for disease. Its still a common recommendation, but not one I endorse. Better to go fishless or cycle with fish you are keeping.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> Im reading into it right now but everything im reading is saying ich shouldn't affect a trutle but there is no deffinite yes or no so maybe do a little research into it but i highly doubt that it will affect the turtle I feed rosies, commets, and guppies to my snapper all the time and he is fine he is going back to the river here in a few days. Another thing i forgot to mention is you can bring the salt way up in your tank just make sure you get it all out before adding any fish. The ich cant survive with a high specific gravity. If you are worried about it costing a lot you can actually use certain kinds of sidewalk salt cant remember the name of the stuff we use at work but it is pure sea salt they sell it at wallmart in a bright blue bag. The hospital tank is supposed to be for issolating the fish that are really sick as they are more likely to spread the disease and that some medications can apperently mess with your biological filtration. Its also that if you have inverts, scaleless fish, or plants some medications can kill these. But i have also wondered the same thing about the other tank. I have always just treated my big tank and never used any real harmfull chemicals. Ive only had ich once when i was first starting up and used salt and heat to kill it and i havn't had it since all my fish are safe in warmer water so i keep it at 81 degrees all the time it can help prevent/fight ich at those temps. I also use a low dose of aquarium salt which doesn't seem to bother my scaleless fish to much.


thanks, ill dose the tank with some table salt, i heard the one with non-iso salt work.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

emc7 said:


> just rinsing stuff wouldn't necessarily get all the ich off. I think you'd have to kill the tank with bleach or maybe boiling water. But leaving the tank fishless for longer than ich's life-cycle should stop any more active ich. So would treating the tank with a good ich-med for that long or a really high-salt level.
> 
> Cycling with feeders is just asking for disease. Its still a common recommendation, but not one I endorse. Better to go fishless or cycle with fish you are keeping.


how long will the ich life cycle last?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> how long will the ich life cycle last?


that is something i am unsure of ive heard many different theorys on that like anywhere from a week to a month but with treating the tank how i said im sure it will be more around a couple weeks maybe want to ask emc7 but for the time being i would continue the treatment i have recomended i would also say dont bleach the tank and everything in it that may kill the ich but its going to take a lot of hard work and time to get rid of all the bleach especially from in the gravel and inside of ornaments and concidering the fact of how long its actually going to take all the gravel to dry out 100% and rinsing it properly. something better than that would be just to fill the tank or rinse the ornaments with about as hot of water as u can stand touching or even draining the tank completely and letting it dry out avoid bouling especially ornaments with paint or collored rocks i may be wrong but it could possibly make it toxic or just ruin it in general. but like i said most of that is gonna be more work than what its worth and end up taking longer in the long run as u will just end up having to cycle your tank again.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

ok so far i have done the following.

1. dose the tank with salt.
2. temp. is at 89

should i turn off my air bar and filter or let them run???
and also, since i need to up level the floor to make the stand stand right, i wanna remove the tank and stand so i can level it.

here my plans.

1. remove the water.
2. carry the tank outside, into the sun.
"the sun should kill all that disease in there" right or wrong?
and how long should i leave it in the sun? a day or 2?
3. remove all my Gravel, soak it in HOT BOIL WATER.
4. do the same with my air bar.
5. replace all the air tube, since it cant touch HOT WATER.
6. soak my heater in HOT BOIL WATER "hoply it doesnt crack"
7. soak all my filter tube, pipe.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> ok so far i have done the following.
> 
> 1. dose the tank with salt.
> 2. temp. is at 89
> ...


I dont think the sun will do anything youve already got the heat turned up. Like i said i would avoid boiling everything especially the heater. And i think all that might be taking it over board. I would just keep the heat up and keep the salt up do water changes even up to a 100% change should be fine. and add the salt back into it along with hot water (not boiling) add ammonia drops to keep your biological going and in a couple weeks you should be fine. And you can use the time when you do a water change to level the tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

forgot to mention do boil your air stone it will probably crack don't and you can take it out if you want but really it doesn't matter id leave the filter running to keep your biological bacteria. Your just kind of making it more difficult than it needs to be. Dosing with coppersafe is also probably going to cut the amount of time the tank needs to sit for down a lot but make sure all the water has been changed out 100% before adding plants, scaleless fish, and inverts.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

i dont wanna use any treatment, i dont like the facts that it turn some of the stuff in the tank blue.

if i do use coppersafe, will it turn my Gravel blue/green color?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> i dont wanna use any treatment, i dont like the facts that it turn some of the stuff in the tank blue.
> 
> if i do use coppersafe, will it turn my Gravel blue/green color?


thats nox-ich your thinking of. no coppersafe will not turn anything different colors it can cloud the water for a little while but nothing major.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Revolution1221, ur always on the fast reply.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> Thanks Revolution1221, ur always on the fast reply.


yeah late at night i get bored im kind of a insomniac


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

hmmm, how should i put this, today this morning i went and check on my feeder in the 10 gallon, what shock me was, the white dot on my feeder was gone. i dont know how it happen or wat happen. i took 5 mins looking at it trying to see if i can spot any feeder with white dot on it but there wasnt any on any of the fish. 

:?:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

is coppersafe suppose to turn your water blue?
i just did a 55% water change, add 14 5ML cup of copper in there.

the water look clear to me.

Oh yeah i remove the carbon in there also.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> is coppersafe suppose to turn your water blue?
> i just did a 55% water change, add 14 5ML cup of copper in there.
> 
> the water look clear to me.
> ...


no coppersafe will not change it colors. And sometimes the spot can disappear but it doesn't mean the ich is gone. other than that im not to sure why your not seeing spots i suppose its possible that switching them to a new tank could have stressed them out causing them to excrete their slime coat causing the ich to fall off but im sure it will come back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

quick question, do i have to remove the carbon med in the filter? on the box of the coppersafe it doesnt say to remove the carbon. 

another question. 
is the filter floss at petstore the same as pillow floss that walmart sell? if so is it safe to use pillow floss in aqua?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> quick question, do i have to remove the carbon med in the filter? on the box of the coppersafe it doesnt say to remove the carbon.
> 
> another question.
> is the filter floss at petstore the same as pillow floss that walmart sell? if so is it safe to use pillow floss in aqua?


no you dont need to remove the carbon. It will say on the package if you do. And i have no idea if it is safe but i wouldn't risk it, it could be coated with something or treated with chemicals but again i have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> no you dont need to remove the carbon. It will say on the package if you do. And i have no idea if it is safe but i wouldn't risk it, it could be coated with something or treated with chemicals but again i have no idea.


Thanks Mate.
Kudos


----------

